# Need some Advice



## ScrambledEggs

Male or Female? Can you expect different approaches?

Experience is a no brainer, but what an small business solo counselor verses a larger mental health firm/office? Any thoughts on which is better.

Any red flags to watch out for on initial meetings?


----------



## SecondTime'Round

I have a lot of experience with counseling and I don't really think there's any perfect answer. I've been to an amazing male counselor (as a hurting 23 year old female), a terrible male marriage counselor (as a married 35 year old), a terrible female marriage counselor/sex therapist (also age 35), an OK female individual counselor during that same time frame, but looking back, not so great.....A great female couples counselor (recently).....

I now see a great individual counselor, female, in solo practice. She's not even licensed, but she's my favorite so far. Why? Because she gives homework. Tangible exercises for me to do. 

I don't like counselors who only listen. I have plenty of friends for that.


----------



## thread the needle

Solution focused brief therapy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

:smthumbup:


----------



## Rayloveshiswife

SecondTime'Round said:


> I now see a great individual counselor, female, in solo practice. She's not even licensed, but she's my favorite so far. Why? Because she gives homework. Tangible exercises for me to do.
> 
> I don't like counselors who only listen. I have plenty of friends for that.


I'm a life coach specializing in marriage and The description you give makes me think she is probably a Life Coach too. As you said it's a whole different approach and life coaches are not liscenced as counsellors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SecondTime'Round

Rayloveshiswife said:


> I'm a life coach specializing in marriage and The description you give makes me think she is probably a Life Coach too. As you said it's a whole different approach and life coaches are not liscenced as counsellors.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Interesting. She doesn't advertise herself as such, but I do feel like that's what she does for me.


----------

